# Low carb bread.



## georgie porgie (May 25, 2015)

Ingredients.

80 g ground almonds

3 eggs

1 1/2 tsp baking powder

2 oz butter melted

Method.

mix all ingredients together and pour into a greased loaf tin and cook at 200c = 392f for 20 minutes

It's that simple.  I used a Yorkshire pudding tin and it just filled the 4 molds. 













1535378_10153294886661250_3329807073952317827_n.jp



__ georgie porgie
__ May 25, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2015)

Interesting and looks tasty


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

I'm on a Low Carb High Fat diet and was missing bread till I found this recipe.


----------

